# Sticks I have been working on.



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is some of my sticks I've been working on. Some of them I call a flipping stick I like to walk and look for arrowheads they can be used as a walking stick and flip rocks out of the ground they have a pvc tip on the end and some of them are walking sticks with a rubber tip.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll give a thumbs up on being able to flip rocks out of the ground. I like sticks to not just look good, but be useful as tools too.

Do you seal the top ends any special way?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just the polyurethane I coat the rest of the stick with.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking work, Randy. What material is the red grip?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

The red material is paracord.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thought it was paracord. I like using it for wrist straps as well.

I also add wooden beads to the ends of the straps for a little more decoration.

Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------

